# Accucraft Big Boy comments?



## a63vette (Jan 20, 2008)

Wondering if anybody has an accucraft big-boy? Haven't seen much about it here. Deciding between the accucraft and the USA as I'm not married to any particular scale yet. I really like the new accu H-8 so I think I'm leaning towards the Accu Big-Boy so they match.

Thanks!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always step up to this:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Aster-Union-Pacific-Big-Boy-Collectible-Train_W0QQitemZ180206803980QQihZ008QQcategoryZ487QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It is the correct 1:32 scale... if re-sale matters./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------

